# BEST - Pound-4-Pound Fighter



## Champ-Pain (Mar 6, 2011)

"SPIKEY" - at age 6 and 55lbs. the BEST POUND-4-POUND Fighter in the World.

June 2010 - Naga (no gi) Champion.
July 2010 - jr US Open Judo Champion.
Dec 2010 - Iron Fighter "Call Out Challenge" Champion & the "Best TakeDowns" in Tounament Award recipiant.
Jan 2011 - Champion Martial Arts - "Student of the Year Award" recipiant.
Feb 2011 - NAGA "Expert Division" (no gi) Champion - Title Belt Winner.


http://www.youtube.com/user/giansteph

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 14, 2011)

I always love your videos, Sensei Perez.


----------

